# Getting n entry level job at a restaurant...?



## pdlred8 (Nov 5, 2010)

I was just wondering about how easy it is to get an entry level job, like waiting tables, or being a server with a catering company in a large city like San Francisco?

I'd like to one day have my own catering and events business, but I'd first like some experience in the culinary industry to see if it's what I've romanticized it to be (trust me, I know it's not, but still..)

I'm thinking of moving to San Francisco when I'm done with school, but I have no job experience whatsoever.. Would any restaurants in a big city hire me for ANYTHING? I've read that one guy couldn't even get a job washing dishes at an NY restaurant because he had no experience.

What do I need to do basically?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Figure out a "goal", then figure out a path that will lead to that goal.


----------



## tastytart (Oct 30, 2010)

try getting some experence where you're at, while your going to school. That will solve the exprence problem.


----------

